# Sydney - NSW



## outang (29. August 2008)

Moinsen -
sind über weihnacht/Sylvester inSydney, 3 Wochen.
Hat da jemand tips , erfahrungen - dachte daran Brandungsgeschirr und ne kräftige Spinne mitzunehmen.
Dankbar für jeden Tip !


----------



## MrFloppy (29. September 2008)

*AW: Sydney - NSW*

hi outang,

wenn du in syd am hafen angeln willst, brauchst keine brandungsrute. die einheimischen fischen da meist mit einteiligen ruten um die 2m. hauptbeute sind bream, eine art meerbrasse (schmecken ausgezeichnet). generell würd ich mal behaupten, eine mittlere spin-combo (z.b. mefo-rute, 4000er rolle, 30er mono) reicht locker - ausser du willst den wirklich großen nachstellen.
südlich von syd kannst du beim rockfishing oder am jetty auf flathead, snapper, tailor, salmon (kein lachs, wie wir ihn kennen), mulloway, yellowtail kingfish und tuna erfolgreich sein. als köder kann ich dir garnelen, fetzenköder oder livies (lebende köfi) empfehlen.

das fischen ist "da unten" nach meiner erfahrung jedenfalls ein erlebnis für sich! wünsche dir viel spass. falls du es auch nach weiter oben richtung qld schaffst: da gehts noch wesentlich besser. ach ja: in nsw brauchst ne fischereilizenz, kostet nur ein paar au$.

gruß
mr floppy


----------



## outang (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sydney - NSW*

cheers-
na das ist schon mal ne ansage-
allerdings bin ich mittlerweile weg vom mitnehmen , da die preise fürs geschirr downunder (ebay) unschlagbar günstig sind.
danke für den Spinnetip-
ansonsten wirds auf jeden fall ne brandungsrute geben, da wir bei ulladulla direkt am strand wohnen - für ne woche - dann festivitäten -cheers- in syd und noch n paar tage bei urunga abhängen.:vik:
rock+surf fishing-
thx !!!


----------



## MrFloppy (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sydney - NSW*

ulladulla ist doch schon mal ne präzise angabe: am pretty beach bei kioloa gehts vom strand aus auf snapper, bream, luderick, taailor, drummer und salmon. mit livies kannst auch yellowtail kingfish und tunas fangen.
in ulladulla ist das jetty im hafen ein guter spot, oder aber auch beach und rock-fishing an den stränden nördlich und südlich der stadt. 

wenn du in oz bist, leg dir das buch australian fishing vom gregorys verlag zu. mittlerweile gibts davon die 15. auflage (hab selber die 14. - ein klasse buch, das montagen, gerätschaften und gute stellen nennt).

gruß


----------



## Ansgar (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sydney - NSW*



outang schrieb:


> cheers-
> na das ist schon mal ne ansage-
> allerdings bin ich mittlerweile weg vom mitnehmen , da die preise fürs geschirr downunder (ebay) unschlagbar günstig sind.
> danke für den Spinnetip-
> ...



Moinsen,

hab gerade nicht so viel Zeit, aber ich lebe hier drueben und fische hier seit langem. 
Geraet hier kaufen ist gute Idee, da wesentlich zweckmaessiger. Deutsche Brandungsruten kannst Du hier weitestgehend vergessen. Einfach nicht die richtige Aktion - steife Pruegel zum weit werfen und kleine Fische fangen, vergiss es. 
Tips von Mr Floppy alle soweit gut - allerdings wuerde ich Dir als damit unerfahrenem NICHT rockfishing empfehlen (?!?!?) ausser an nem Tag ohne Swell. Da sterben zu viele Leute dabei als das man mal eben so rockfishing geht... Ansonsten halt in den Angelladen rein und das richtige Geraet (spezielle Schuhe!) kaufen - und immer 30 min vor dem Angeln die Wellen beobachten. Auch sollte man nicht alleine rockfishen gehen. Make no mistake - or you are gone... Die Natur hier in OZ ist wesentlich weniger milde als in Dtland und verzeiht keine Fehler...

Auch die Aussage man kann da so einfach alles fangen ist (LEIDER!) so nicht ganz richtig. Mit viel Glueck kannst Du nen Kingfish fangen. Mit viel Glueck gibt es nen Mulloway. Wenn Du morgens ganz frueh fischst faengst Du vielleicht nen guten Snapper, etc., etc., etc. 

Generell ist Ulladulla ne sehr gute Ecke, das Fischen ist da wesentlich besser als um Sydney rum - du hast also da ne reelle Chance - aber man muss trotzdem ein bisschen wissen was man tut und das Fischen ist in vielerlei Hinsicht ganz anders. Da kommt man vermutlich in ner Woche nicht in alle Aspekte rein... 

Spinne ist ne gute Idee, leichte Brandungsrute auch - fuer alles andere brauchst Du hardcore Geschirr, keine Ahnung ob das lohnt - dann eher mal ne Charter oder so...

Das war mal der erste Braindump...

All the best
A


----------



## Ansgar (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sydney - NSW*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> ulladulla ist doch schon mal ne präzise angabe: am pretty beach bei kioloa *gehts vom strand aus* auf snapper, bream, luderick, taailor, drummer und salmon. mit livies kannst auch yellowtail *kingfish und tunas fangen.*



Bitte mal nen kleinen Realitaetscheck: :q:q:q Vom Strand aus Tuna's fangen? Ich weiss nicht, Du...
Ok, vielleicht von den Rocks nen Bonito oder mit viel Glueck nen Mack Tuna um die 10kg - aber das war es dann auch. Und die Chancen sind ja nun auch echt schmal und extrem Stroemungs- und Temperaturabhaengig... Wie viele Tuna's hast Du denn schon von Land aus hier in OZ gefangen??? Also ich fang da alle 2 Jahre mal einen - wenn Du das so gut kannst waere ich da echt mal an Tips interessiert - mal sehen was ich und alle meine rockfishing Kumpels all die Jahre falsch gemacht haben ... :q:q:q

Und Drummer, Blackfish oder Kingies vom Strand?? Gezielt? Ulladulla muss da echt ein sehr geiler Spot sein wenn das da geht...

Also - vielleicht kannst Du mal erzaehlen, was Du selber so vom Strand gefangen hast, damit der gute outang sich nicht total auf den falschen Fisch fokussiert oder sich unnoetiges Geraet kauft...

Und by the way: Bream aus dem Sydney Harbour wuerde ich auch nicht zuviel essen, da hochgradig kontaminiert - daher gibt es auch ne diesbezuegliche Warnung von der Fisheries Behoerde.

Nichts fuer ungut - ist alles ueberhaupt nicht als Kritik gemeint und generell hast Du ja Recht mit dem meisten was Du sagst, haette nur gerne mal nen Realitaetscheck - oder vielleicht muss ich auch einfach nur oefter nach Ulladulla |supergri|supergri|supergri

Cheers
A


----------



## Dart (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sydney - NSW*



Ansgar schrieb:


> ... allerdings wuerde ich Dir als damit unerfahrenem NICHT rockfishing empfehlen (?!?!?) ausser an nem Tag ohne Swell. Da sterben zu viele Leute dabei als das man mal eben so rockfishing geht...


Wenn ich mir solche Bilder anschaue glaube ich das nur zu gern....bin sicherlich kein Angsthase, aber ohne erfahrene Begleitung würde ich mich freiwillig nicht solchen Herrausforderungen im Urlaub stellen.







Das Bild ist übrigens von einer austral. Website

Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## outang (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sydney - NSW*

MOINSEN!
danke vielmals!!!
hatte schon geglaubt das ich "unwissend " losfahrn soll.
thx 4 tipps !!!
ulladulla nich ganse...
und ich hab nochmal genau geguckt wowir da absteigen-
murramang national park- depot cabins - 50m zum strand|supergri|supergri|supergri
ansonsten eben syd manly - und zum schluss noch 4 tage wenonah head-urunga -ich saug jeden tip auf - waste no time
ansonsten scheint rockfishing ja nicht ganz ohne....
bin zwar die gute alte ostsee im winter in watze  auf mefo
(65 cm - 14pfd !) los, aber das is denn hier ja wohl doch nen anderer schnack!
anywaya - die brandungsrute bei ebay 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/PELAGIC-CUST...11729QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/PELAGIC-EXTR...36164QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
oder in der art wirds wohl- 
wie gesagt - bin dankbar für jeden tip
fish guide nsw - waterproof - hab ich- 
danke aus hamburg!


----------



## Ansgar (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sydney - NSW*

Moinsen,

den Vergleich mit der Ostsee kannste voellig vergessen, lahmer Teich gegen den Swell und die Brandung die Du hier oft hast. 

Die Rute ist aber ein heftiger Knueppel - 30IBS und 14 Fuss. Wenn Du die nen ganzen Tag halten sollst...
Ist fuer die grossen der Meere ok, aber da wuerde ich mir noch zusaetzlich was leichteres holen - fuer fun Fische wie bream und so.

Direkt in Manly angeln kannste weitestgehend vergessen wenn es Dir auch ein bisschen um das Naturerlebnis geht - das ist wie am Ballermann angeln, viel zu viele Backpacker usw unterwegs... Klar, wenn Du bisschen mobil bist gibt das ein paar moegliche Spots (meistens off the rocks) oder Du musst nur nachts fischen ...

Cheers
A


----------



## outang (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sydney - NSW*

moin moin-
was wäre denn empfehlenswert von wg. rute/rolle/schnur??? surf
hab natürlich unser gemütliches brandungsangeln auf fehmarn im kopf gehabt- läuft surffishing nicht ähnlich-oder ist das auch eher als aktives fischen zu sehen??-ohne rutenhalter/statonär
wg. der wahl der rute/rolle/schnur
hab da einfach nur mal geguckt, um eben zu sehen,was mehr sinn macht  und bei den preisen lohnt sich die anschaffung ner bazuka für den transport D-OZ schon nicht mehr(75€)
was wäre denn ok?- ich denk bei ner langen rute an die brecher -
aber auf dem foto- oha- bricht ja alles überall
was für gewichte braucht man da- sieht so aus als wäre selbst 1 kilo zu wenig.......- seh gerad im fishguide , dass meist gewicht um 500gr. angesagt sind......|bigeyes
die map die ich bekommen habe weist für Depot beach- da sind wir die 1ste woche-nen stück über batemans bay.
: blackfish - tailor -flatthead -salmon -snapper als möglich aus.
die und deren anderen kollegen wäre dann wohl so die zielgruppe.|supergri
reicht da so eine montage wie hier ,oder ist da unten alles anders?

in manly werd ich 4 shure nicht fischen - ballermann- no thx:v
in syd gehts mehr um xmas und newyear-familientreffen

ansonsten bekommen wir nen camper - sodass wir mobil sind.
es ist nicht geplant oz in 3 wochen abzuhaken - sondern eher gemütlich an der coast rum zu tuckern- und mal nen fish fürs bbq zu erwischen.
thx an alle !!!#6

ps - wo ist denn gegenüber von hamburg?


----------



## MrFloppy (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sydney - NSW*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Bitte mal nen kleinen Realitaetscheck: :q:q:q Vom Strand aus Tuna's fangen? Ich weiss nicht, Du...
> Ok, vielleicht von den Rocks nen Bonito oder mit viel Glueck nen Mack Tuna um die 10kg - aber das war es dann auch. Und die Chancen sind ja nun auch echt schmal und extrem Stroemungs- und Temperaturabhaengig... Wie viele Tuna's hast Du denn schon von Land aus hier in OZ gefangen??? Also ich fang da alle 2 Jahre mal einen - wenn Du das so gut kannst waere ich da echt mal an Tips interessiert - mal sehen was ich und alle meine rockfishing Kumpels all die Jahre falsch gemacht haben ... :q:q:q
> 
> Und Drummer, Blackfish oder Kingies vom Strand?? Gezielt? Ulladulla muss da echt ein sehr geiler Spot sein wenn das da geht...
> ...



die realität ist, dass vom strand oder jetty aus alles möglich ist. klar ist ein kingfish oder tuna ein glückstreffer, und ein 10kg tuna ist doch ein heidenspass! die hauptbeute sind wohl eher bream, flathead und whiting.
das ist wie bei uns: in jedem gewässer ist es möglich, nen großen fisch zu fangen. als ich 2005 das letzte mal in qld war, hatte ich auch nen grouper von ich weiss nich evtl. 2m50 an der handleine auf nen 40cm köfi. das ganze vom jetty. dachte erst, es wäre ein croc. leider haben die muscheln an den jettysäulen den drill vorzeitig beendet :c
hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass ich so nen riesen am jetty fangen könnte. meine ruten waren dementsprechend auch nur mit fetzen oder prawns beködert. gab lecker cobia und flatties fürs bbq.
wünsche jedenfalls tight lines in down under, freue mich auch schon auf den tag, wo ich meine köder wieder am jetty auswerfen kann.


----------



## outang (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sydney - NSW*

wat is nen jetty? - nen steg , oder was?
- meine erfahrungen an der küste beschränken sich auf noorddeutschland/skandi
ansonsten 2 x auf marlin in mexico - cabo san lucas - 80kg und mazatlan 70 kg
und auf lombok mit ner handschnur und fette wobbler vom auslegereinbaum auf barracuda- geht gut !
das war auch : HEIDENSPASS - ohne belt , nur den sitz.....auf marlin
gab 2x lecker bbq.....
bis 17.12. ist ja noch etwas zeit- alles posten- was ich weiss muss ich nicht rausfinden!!!
go slow!


----------



## MrFloppy (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sydney - NSW*

ein jetty ist ein bootsanleger. das ist "mein" grouper-jetty in cardwell: http://www.cairnsunlimited.com/images/i/the_beach_at_cardwell.jpg

von den dingern aus hast du beste chancen, was ordentliches zu fangen, egal ob mit rute/rolle oder handleine.

die montage würde ich so einfach wie möglich machen: nur ein gewicht und nen (großen) haken an die schnur dran und gut.


----------



## outang (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sydney - NSW*

:vik: na das sieht doch 1a aus !!!:vik:

ps- braucht man einen internationalen führerschein/auto wirklich ? - höre da gegensetzliches
-fishlizenz ist klar!
und wie gross ist son grosser Haken bei euch ???
thx

so - hab nun nochmal bei ebay aus. geguckt , da geht ne surfrod für ca 17,00ausd weg
4,30m 
nun ist son teil aufm jetty mit sicherheit nicht das ding- also käme ne 2te rute in betracht, bei den kursen-
was wäre eurer meinung nach ne vernünftige wahl -1. fürs surf /rockfishing
2. für eben spinn und jetty fishen- kam ja schon nen vorschlag-(nur schlepp ich meine gute alte sportex nicht mit/zurück)
ich weiss ich löcher nen bischen , aber ist doch ok , wenn jemand seine erfahrungen weitergibt- und ich mich im nowhere nicht um richtige haken oder was weiss ich , kümmern muss. dt planung sozusagen....
bei der wahl der rolle/schnur wäre ich auch fürn tip dankbar, da ich ev. ne allround dann nehmen würde.
und das mit 500gr blei ist wohl auch eher optional - 
tausend fragen.......
1000thx


----------



## MrFloppy (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sydney - NSW*

für fetzen / prawns würde ich 1er oder 1/oer haken verwenden. für köfis - je nach köfi - ab 5/o (15cm köfi). einfach den haken durch den köfi-rücken durchstechen und rein ins wasser, so 1 -  2 m vors jetty. für freiwasserfische kannst den köfi auch an ner pose - zur not auch styroporklotz - weiter rauswerfen.

am jetty hatte ich 3,60m teleruten dabei. aber ne 2m-rute ist dafür besser geeignet. zum fischen am strand auf flathead und co. sind die aber recht gut geeignet. 

wwenn ich das nächste mal runterflieg, nehm ich nur noch ne 2m50 byron mammoth (100-200g wg) mit ner  6000er stradic und 35er mono mit. sollte für die meisten uferfische bis 20kg reichen. vorfächer für köfis aus hardmono weil mans knoten kann oder stahl. die aussis (die ich getroffen hab) verwendeten zwar meist nur ne dicke mono, aber ich bin da eher konservativ.

auto ist sehr empfehlenswert, falls du keinen chauffeur hast. fürs autofahren brauchst auf jeden fall nen internationalen führerschein, der kostet nur ein paar euro und man kann ihn gleich mitnehmen, wenn du den scheckkartenführerschein hast. und immer dran denken: links fahren ;-)


----------



## outang (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sydney - NSW*

muchas gracias hombre!
mal was handfestes -studiere das morgen mal im 1zelnen
-meld mich anywaya
cooool- werd langsam heiss!!!
***:m


----------



## outang (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sydney - NSW*

20kg - on my way....:vik:
ich weiß-possible- garantuee only on market....

am jetty kann man wohl auch ne Landungshilfe benötigen- hab dazu das hier gefunden........
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=2jkExrrm_sQ


----------



## Ansgar (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sydney - NSW*

Moinsen noch mal,

wieder wenig Zeit, daher nur schnell:

Leider kann man ein Jetty in Cairns ueberhaupt nicht mit nem jetty in Ulladulla vergleichen, ist so wie ne Mole an der Ostsee vs eine am Mittelmeer - sind ja paar tausend Km's...
Andere Fischarten, ganz anderer Befischungsdruck, etc.

500gr werfen tust Du garantiert nicht. Wenn Du richtig Swell hast gehst Du halt nicht angeln - da kriegst Du eh nichts gehalten. Dein Vergleich mit Brandungsangeln in Fehmarn ist totaler Quatsch - ausser an nem Tag ohne irgendeinen Swell...
Das Foto weiter oben ist aber auch bisschen extrem - die Wirklichkeit liegt in der Mitte...
Normale Gewichte ca 30 - 200gr, je nach Swell und Zielfisch.  
Ich wuerde mir ne leichte 3.6m (20-60gr WG) mitnehmen/kaufen, ne leichte 2.4m-3m Spinne (-20gr). Damit deckst Du alle oben genannten Kandidaten ab.
Denn evtl. ne starke 4m Rute fuer die grossen der Meere (vom Strand) - aber wie gesagt ist Glueckssache. 
Rockfishing wuerde ich vergessen - ist nichts fuer den Anfang. Brauchst auch wieder spezielles Geschirr dafuer. 

Meistens kann man die Rute nicht die ganze Zeit in den Halter tun, da zu viel Bewegung im Wasser und man muss die Schnur unter Kontrolle halten. 

Generell: Entscheide Dich fuer was, das Dir in Dtland Spass macht und fokussiere Dich hier darauf. Dann hast Du in ner Woche auch ne reelle Chance. Hier in einer Woche alles zu beangeln ist total unrealistisch. Ich lerne hier nach 5 Jahren immer noch dazu....Sonst nimm Dir nen Guide, der weiss was er tut und Du hast viel mehr davon... Und lass Dich im Angelladen beraten... 

Normaler Einzelhaken zwischen 1 und 6/0 tut es - je nach Koedergroesse. Von Sardinen/Pilchards als Koeder wuerde ich Dir abraten, da zu weich (So vermeidest Du auch die aneinandergeketteten Haken, die hier gerne dafuer genommen werden - bisschen barbarisch die Nummer). Meeraesche (Mullet) oder Squid ist besser.  

Hoffe das hilft
Cheers
A


----------



## outang (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sydney - NSW*

thx-
 das sind doch insgesamt schon mal beste infos!!!
so mok wi dat!


----------



## outang (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sydney - NSW*

hi nochmal-
wollte gerade die licence online klarmachen - für mich und meinen - mittlerweile - nicht mehr ganz so lütten. (12)-braucht der auch eine - hab da nichts gefunden .
wisst ihr was dazu ?
fix bedankt !
Lutz


goslow!  (Belize)


----------



## outang (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sydney - NSW*

moinsen
so -nu geit dat bald los!
die stimmung steigt - ich hab in der aussi elektrobucht alles zu toppreisen bekommen - und danach schick ich alles nach bali....:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik: siehe -  angelpuff auf bali
meld mich!!!


----------



## Tortugaf (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sydney - NSW*

Hola outang.  Schreib mal wenn du dort bist, was für Zeug du benutzt u.wie du damit klar kommst.Freu mich immer wenn ich lesen kann was u. wo in anderen Teilen der Welt geht o.nicht geht.Ich finde es auch gut,wenn man auch über Fehler schreibt u.wie man es besser machen kann.Wenn ich was Neues anfange, taste ich mich auch erst mal an das Problem ran.So bekomme ich auch neue Ideen u.kann mache Tricks auch hier ( Mexico) probieren.Ist halt immer geil zu lesen wie andere die Fische fangen. G. tortugaf   :vik:


----------



## outang (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sydney - NSW*

hola!
werd mein bestes geben- definitiv gehts nach  Depot beach / murramang National park und bei urunga / wenonah head ans surf + spinnfishing - sydney mal sehn- wenn die verwandtschaft nervt......
ansonsten bin ich vor jahren 2x in mexico auf marlin los
Cabo San Lucas / Baja = 140 ibs marlin bait : makrele lebend 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=C6oekgZQEJs&feature=related
sowas soll es doch sein - yeahhhhhhhhhh
ok isn gringo movie - aber das passt schon sonst
und 
Mazatlan               = 120ibs marlin -  schleppen

tight lines !!!!!:vik::vik:


----------



## Roosterfish (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sydney - NSW*

Viel Spaß auch von meiner Seite. Fahre mal mit dem Kleinboot in Cairns ein Stück den Fluß hoch, der direkt neben der Marina ins Meer mündet. Dort gibt es schicke Barramundis. Vielleicht erwischt Du einen ?

Roosterfish


----------



## Dart (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sydney - NSW*



Roosterfish schrieb:


> Fahre mal mit dem Kleinboot in Cairns ein Stück den Fluß hoch, der direkt neben der Marina ins Meer mündet. Dort gibt es schicke Barramundis.


In der Nähe von Cairns gibt es noch den Lake Tinaroo, mit Hausbootverleih, ist sicher auch nicht verkehrt.

http://www.laketinaroo.com/

Dort wurde wohl der Weltrekord Barra von über 38kg gefangen.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## outang (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sydney - NSW*

NewSouthWales ! 
Cairns ein anderesmal!
THX


----------



## Roosterfish (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sydney - NSW*

Hallo Dart,

stimmt, vom Lake Tinaroo habe ich dort auch viel positives gehört. Habe ihn aber leider nicht beangeln können.

Rainer


----------



## outang (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sydney - NSW*

mittwoch gehts los 
- ebay aus hat top geklappt - unglaublich -
geschirr muss beim zoll angemeldet werden ...??!!!!!
und vom fs (lappen)hab ich ne beglaubigte übersetzung machen lassen- verfällt nicht - bei ner rosa pappe - plastik schon ,mit neuen daten.....
naja - ma kucken - ansonsten:
http://www.kannemann-musik.de/demo1/ichsteh.mp3
meld mich- 
frohest und guten rutsch 
T I G H T  L I N E S :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------

